

Dwolla: Startup that moves $350m and wants to kill credit cards - bvi
http://www.businessinsider.com/this-28-year-old-is-making-sure-credit-cards-wont-exist-in-the-next-few-years-2011-11/?

======
mdonahoe
I wonder how much of that 350m was Bitcoin related, since Dwolla was one of
the main ways to add USD to MtGox.

